
Ask HN: What wiki/intranet do you use at your company? - XavierPladevall
At my new company we&#x27;re looking to adopt an internal wiki&#x2F;intranet and I was wondering what do you guys use where you work?<p>I know that big companies like Facebook have built their own solutions but curious to see what other companies use. For example, I recently came across Stripe&#x27;s Home (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;stripe-home), which seems to be their own internal version of a wiki&#x2F;intranet.<p>Curious to hear about what solutions you&#x27;ve considered and&#x2F;or what you like&#x2F;dislike about what your company currently uses(:<p>Edit: Some people apparently just use Notion and&#x2F;or nothing and just share docs with each other. Also curious to know if this is your experience
======
rurban
My own, PhpWiki, heavily customized and integrated with a search engine.

Confluence or SharePoint are horrible, MediaWiki is lame. DokuWiki is nice.
But most important is the content, not the platform.

~~~
XavierPladevall
Yeah we thought about confluence but we also use notion and a bunch of other
tools that makes it hard to integrate stuff. That was our dealbreaker (we're
not married to jira yet(:_ What don't you like about Confluence?

------
souprock
Good old MediaWiki, the software running wikipedia, works great. There will
never be a concern about scalability (LOL), licensing, product
discontinuation, or data import/export.

~~~
XavierPladevall
Ah very cool. Do you link to your other docs here? Stuff like support tickets
(JIRA, ZenDesk), design files, spreadsheets, etc.?

~~~
souprock
Documents get put in there, yes. The ones I pay attention to are PDFs
containing hardware documentation.

We don't have to put everything there. We also run the reddit software, an IRC
server, a plain old web server that users can ssh into, and a CIFS file
server. It's mostly standard highly-scalable free software, and it all runs
without an internet connection.

We do sadly have a bit of a JIRA addiction. It's a bad habit that is hard to
break. The lock-in is real. Never start down this path.

One nice thing about the free software is that you can clone a fresh VM for a
new project. You don't have to purchase anything. Use of a VM solves lots of
troubles with access control.

------
theonemind
Confluence. It doesn't seem good for highly technical users. As per the
official documentation, [https://confluence.atlassian.com/doc/confluence-wiki-
markup-...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/doc/confluence-wiki-
markup-251003035.html), Note: You cannot edit content in wiki markup

Search also seems terrible.

I don't have anything good to say about it relative to any other possible
reasonable solution.

~~~
vladojsem
I can agree with you. I worked in the company that also use Confluence. The
search is a nightmare... also linking of articles and folders, I didn't like
that at all.

------
SignalsFromBob
We use Dokuwiki at work. It's simple to set up, needing only PHP and a web
server, and integrating logins with active directory is easy. No need for a
RDBMS. We also have some plugins like Bureaucracy (for creating forms),
Include (to include a page inside of another page), Tag (for adding tags to
pages), and Wrap (for adding some nice CSS style options and info boxes).

------
Artemix
Our wiki is a static site generated with the MkDocs tool (Material theme),
auto-published on our internal web server through a dumb CI pipeline (a PHP
webhook building the website).

------
BjoernKW
Many of my customers use Confluence.

If you have enterprisey requirements (SSO, user groups and permissions, needs
to work well Microsoft Office files, integrations in general) it's pretty
decent and certainly not as bad as its reputation.

~~~
barry0079
I get the feeling confluence is as good as the effort you put in. For the love
of God tag your pages or don't complain when nobody knows they exist.

------
throwaway9298
Xwiki - it allows fine grained access control to pages. Design is clean, it's
much lighter weight than confluence (which it replaces) and the search is also
better than confluence.

------
bifrost
Depends on what you want to store in it TBH. Most Wiki software has terrible
permissioning. I hate Confluence and kinda like Trac/TWiki. MediaWiki is easy
but also lame.

~~~
XavierPladevall
Agree! This is the main issue we've had as well at least when it comes to
sharing personal docs with the team and viceversa. Is this what you mean?

~~~
bifrost
Yeah, most Wikis make it hard to make private docs then share them easily.
Most Wiki's are public or nothing. Sharepoint has the best permissioning but
basically requires an admin from user #1...

~~~
XavierPladevall
Yeah the overhead is just too much :/

------
tdimitrov
Confluence. It's not a bad product, but a bit bloated.

In my previous job we used GitLab (wiki) and I think it's a perfect mix of
simplicity and functionality.

~~~
XavierPladevall
Ah will definitely check Gitlab's wiki(:

------
ohpls
I've been looking at making an internal wiki for my company and I think soon
I'm going to try out getoutline.com, selfhosted

------
quickthrower2
OneNote which is part of MS office is great.

Also using MediaWiki for public facing wiki, ie as a cms

------
sergiotapia
We use Notion for general Wiki/Roadmap purposes.

~~~
ecornflak
I've been looking at using this in my not-for-profit. Do you give everyone a
login to edit/add content?

I'm trying to figure out the best way to not have everything public but let my
volunteers access info without needing an account

------
the_arun
GitHub wiki is not bad.

------
roland35
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fasting-cure-is-no-
fad-1156...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fasting-cure-is-no-
fad-11564676512?mod=rsswn)

